# Stick holding jig



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saw this on another stick making site. This looks like it could be a useful home made jig for carving or burning on a stick.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like it! I made one for finishing.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is one I made to carve on stickc as well as stip them some time.


----------

